# FF ..has been pregnant for a year ( not really)



## Kingacres (Sep 13, 2019)

_



































I guesstimated my FF to be due around the 8th.. I was wrong! Still pregnant. Still has ligs (but soft), no discharge, no other signs of labor.. this is driving me crazy! I don't have an exact date she was bred, only a time frame.. does she look close to y'all??_


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

She does look close! What is the last date she was exposed to the buck?


----------



## Kingacres (Sep 13, 2019)

SalteyLove said:


> She does look close! What is the last date she was exposed to the buck?


She was with him until I started noticing an udder change in December.. I've knly seen him acting "Bucky" once.. in mid September.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is getting closer, look at that udder.


----------



## Kingacres (Sep 13, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> She is getting closer, look at that udder.


I know.. it has looked like this a couple weeks now.


----------



## Kingacres (Sep 13, 2019)

The last day or so she has been acting aggressively toward her aister who is also pregnant.. she has always kid of been protective of her and they’ve always been together so I find this behavior unusual...???


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That behavior may be her getting closer and wanting everyone to stay away.

Good luck, hopefully she is really getting closer? 

The Doe code of honor is torture, I know.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

She looks close to me! Her babies appear to have dropped into position which means she could have them in the next few days. Is her udder tight? Some does don’t totally fill up their udder until the day they kid.
I hope all goes well, and don’t forget to post pictures when she has her babies!


----------



## Kingacres (Sep 13, 2019)

CaramelKittey said:


> She looks close to me! Her babies appear to have dropped into position which means she could have them in the next few days. Is her udder tight? Some does don't totally fill up their udder until the day they kid.
> I hope all goes well, and don't forget to post pictures when she has her babies!


 I don't think it's tight yet.. I haven't seen a dramatic change.. it's been gradual. She's been doing some soft "bleeds" today so maybe... ‍♀


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Kingacres said:


> I don't think it's tight yet.. I haven't seen a dramatic change.. it's been gradual. She's been doing some soft "bleeds" today so maybe... ‍♀


Do you know when her exact due date should be, or close to it? The American Goat Society has a gestation calculator in their website.
Hoping everything goes well!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Have her back legs gone "posty" yet? It's where they get really straight, once you see it, you'll know what I mean. Some does don't but a lot of them do. 
Happy kidding!


----------



## Kingacres (Sep 13, 2019)

CaramelKittey said:


> Do you know when her exact due date should be, or close to it? The American Goat Society has a gestation calculator in their website.
> Hoping everything goes well!


I'm was thinking sept 15 or 16.. maybe. That would have made day 145 2/8 or s/9.. so day 150 tomorrow.


----------



## Kingacres (Sep 13, 2019)

Goats Rock said:


> Have her back legs gone "posty" yet? It's where they get really straight, once you see it, you'll know what I mean. Some does don't but a lot of them do.
> Happy kidding!


I have heard of this but haven't really noticed it yet... but I've been more focused on her udder and checking ligs


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Kingacres said:


> I'm was thinking sept 15 or 16.. maybe. That would have made day 145 2/8 or s/9.. so day 150 tomorrow.


From my experience, my Pygmy/Nubian cross (bred to a pure Nigerian Dwarf buck) has always kidded at 150 days, or 155 days. Your doe might have some surprises planned for you tomorrow. 
How do her ligaments feel now?
I hope all goes well!


----------



## Kingacres (Sep 13, 2019)

CaramelKittey said:


> From my experience, my Pygmy/Nubian cross (bred to a pure Nigerian Dwarf buck) has always kidded at 150 days, or 155 days. Your doe might have some surprises planned for you tomorrow.
> How do her ligaments feel now?
> I hope all goes well!


They are soft but still there..IF I'm feeling them correctly. This is my first kidding so I'm new to all this but figured as much as I've been feeling them I'm bound to notice a difference once they are gone.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Kingacres said:


> They are soft but still there..IF I'm feeling them correctly. This is my first kidding so I'm new to all this but figured as much as I've been feeling them I'm bound to notice a difference once they are gone.


Do you have another goat to compare them with? I feel my doe's ligaments every time I go out to see them, (it drives her CRAZY!) so I have trouble noticing when the ligaments soften since it is so gradual. Having another goat to compare them to helps a lot.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Following, she looks super close


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## Kingacres (Sep 13, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> How are things?


Still no babies!! I'm convinced she's faking..


----------



## Kingacres (Sep 13, 2019)

CaramelKittey said:


> Do you have another goat to compare them with? I feel my doe's ligaments every time I go out to see them, (it drives her CRAZY!) so I have trouble noticing when the ligaments soften since it is so gradual. Having another goat to compare them to helps a lot.


Not really because both of my does are pregnant. I feel them both at least twice a day.. they feel squishy back there but I believe I still feel the ligaments.


----------



## Kingacres (Sep 13, 2019)

Can y'all tell if either of these girls have dropped??? Ligs feel squishy but still there...‍♀Both are FF..

My second guess at a due date was 2/19 being day 150..‍♀‍♀ Could be totally wrong but they have to be close!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Their udders are getting pretty full there.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

It looks like the pure white doe may have dropped her kids. Not sure about the gray and white doe though. I bet you can’t wait until they have their kids! (woot)


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Those udders are pretty full. I’d think it would be this week sometime at least. However you know how goats are lol


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Kingacres said:


> View attachment 172531
> View attachment 172533
> Can y'all tell if either of these girls have dropped??? Ligs feel squishy but still there...‍♀Both are FF..
> 
> ...


I looked at the pictures you first posted and it does look like the white one has dropped. She's not sticking out as far to the sides and as high up as she was.


----------



## Kingacres (Sep 13, 2019)

CaramelKittey said:


> It looks like the pure white doe may have dropped her kids. Not sure about the gray and white doe though. I bet you can't wait until they have their kids! (woot)


Im so excited and have to be out of town the next couple of weekends so I'm praying I'm here when it happens!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Looks like they're getting close 
Happy Kidding!


----------



## Kingacres (Sep 13, 2019)

I just compared them too and I agree patsy(white) does look lower. Just looking at her it’s hard to tell. She seems to be full and deep in her belly.. lil Loretta(grey) looked different to me yesterday and her ligs are getting really squishy. I think they are easier to feel on her because she’s small. So hopefully things are moving along!!


----------



## Kingacres (Sep 13, 2019)

White doe is still holding hostage(s)
But... lil Loretta is a proud new mama!!


----------



## Kingacres (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Adorable. Congrats!!!


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Goes to show you never really can read them lol. Congratulations what an adorable baby!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## GABLE ESPINOSA (Feb 20, 2020)

Trying to figure out when my first freshener will be due, I first started seeing her look different in the beginning of November but have no idea when she was bred. How much time do you think this little girl has left.. these pics were taken about 3 to 4 days ago.


----------



## Kingacres (Sep 13, 2019)

GABLE ESPINOSA said:


> Trying to figure out when my first freshener will be due, I first started seeing her look different in the beginning of November but have no idea when she was bred. How much time do you think this little girl has left.. these pics were taken about 3 to 4 days ago.


Hmm.. I don't know it's hard to even guess.. going on how my FFs udder looked compared to yours I'd GUESS pretty soon... both my girls udders looked like that for a few weeks before they delivered. Good luck! Post pics!


----------



## Kingacres (Sep 13, 2019)

We have two more lil does!! Mama had a hard time because the first kid wasn't positioned right.. she pushed for 40 min with no progress so I knew something was wrong. I went in and all I could feel was a head and no legs.. called the vet! I tried pushing head back in to find legs and couldn't.. finally her head started moving so I just pulled! second baby was right but mom was tired so I got the legs and pulled her too...THEN the vet showed up! She said I did everything right and first baby's legs were likely hooked up somehow. I WAS TERRIFIED.. but I did it crying the whole time. I was so scared for my Patsy! All are doing well now! Babies look like Dad


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Pretty kids, super cute. Congratulations. Good job for doing what needed to be done even through tears! You super goat mom now!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Great job getting those kids out! 
They're adorable congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are cute, congrats.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Glad everything went well.


----------

